# Stick making



## angrywhitepajamas (Dec 26, 2003)

Does any one have an idea of what it takes to make escrima sticks.  I have no wood working experience, and am tired of running back and forth to the ma supply store for another box when they all break.  And does any one know if the wood that home depot has instock would be appropriate to use??


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by angrywhitepajamas _
> *Does any one have an idea of what it takes to make escrima sticks.  I have no wood working experience, and am tired of running back and forth to the ma supply store for another box when they all break.  And does any one know if the wood that home depot has instock would be appropriate to use?? *




Personally, I do not use wood for training nor do we allow it in the class I teach. Why? The wood shatters and splinters. Peeling a splinter from someone's face and or taking them to the emergency room is not my idea of training time well spent. The rattan does puff up, and if you are worried about how long they last, tape them with electrical tape ( Most any tape should work ), before use. This will add a layer of protection around them. If you need to add more tape, this is fine, just remember it will change the weight of the stick and also the impact of the stick fell different. It is nto for everyone. yet if stick durability is your concern, try taping rattan canes. (* Do not tape wood, as I mentioned is splinters and flies *)

Just My Recommendation
:asian:


----------



## pesilat (Dec 26, 2003)

The most common type of stick used in FMA is rattan. Traditionally it was used because it grows naturally and plentifully in the Philippines so it was cheap and readily available. Walk into the jungle, cut yourself a stick for five, and start training.

Here in America, some people still use them for the sake of tradition. But most people (that I know anyway) still prefer them to other woods because they tend not to break. They tend, over time, to fray and unravel. This means that, during training, there aren't usually real sharp ends suddenly popping onto the scene and the worst you're likely to get is a splinter. Though I have seen a few rattan sticks break off cleanly, it's rare.

Finding rattan here in the states - easiest place to get hold of rattan is from suppliers for rattan furniture makers.

The "Eskrima Sticks" you find in catalogs and such have usually had the skin removed and have been burnt with patterns. These look pretty and are great for demos but, personally, for training, I prefer to have the skin still on the stick. They seem to last longer for me. Without the skin, they seem to fray faster - the burning, actually, isn't just for decoration. It causes the fibers of the stick to compress and makes the stick more dense. But if overdone, the stick becomes brittle. It takes someone who really knows what they're doing to burn a stick well. But even still, as far as "beater sticks" for everyday training, I've had better luck with raw rattan - skin intact and unburnt.

There are a couple of places that sell composite sticks (I think the #1 guy for this is Jeff "Stickman" Finder - he makes high quality sticks). These are nice because they're virtually indestructable. Unfortunately, they're also pretty expensive and tend to transmit more vibration into your arm than rattan sticks do - though not as much as hardwoods like bahi or kamagong usually do. But my biggest problem with the composite sticks is that not everyone uses them and they tend to tear up rattan sticks pretty quick.

Mike


----------



## K Williams (Dec 26, 2003)

Buy raw rattan from a furniture supply store, then harden them. For more protection, like mentioned above, tape half the length of the sticks. Electrical, duct, and gaffer's tape work well for this.

http://www.bambooandrattan.com/index.htm
http://members.rogers.com/badger/rattan.htm

Use a dust mask when sanding, and some oven mitts when handling the hot rattan.

A good company for already hardened rattan sticks is KIL.
http://www.bloodsport.com


----------



## K Williams (Dec 26, 2003)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5340


----------



## Grasshoppah (Dec 26, 2003)

I carve out my sticks out of hardwood. I take my time and work at it slowly it's part of my trainning mentally and during the processs physically too and it's artistic to shape something your way.


----------



## angrywhitepajamas (Dec 26, 2003)

Do you guys have any recomendations on transport or carrying methods for the sticks? The reason I ask this is that in my area taped sticks will get you in trouble with the law.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by angrywhitepajamas _
> *Do you guys have any recomendations on transport or carrying methods for the sticks? The reason I ask this is that in my area taped sticks will get you in trouble with the law. *



I carry mine in my trunk of my car, or behind the drivers' seat in my truck. Both are not available while driving. The are in a stick bag. I tell them the tape is there because of the fraying and to avoid splinters for the training partners.

On a side note, I just went through Canadian Customs today 12/26/03 and I had two sets of sticks, one set taped and four training knives/daggers.  The Customs officer just looked at them and smiled and said,"Do you own a dojo?" I replied, "I do not own it, I teach at a co-op." He smiled and then told me to pack up and go. Then some one went the wrong way and the sirens were out and no one could leave until all was accounted for.  I just sat in my truck until they told me I could leave.

The local police will always have a rule on what weapons can and cannot be transported. I cannot gaurentee anything. Yet, I have found if you are honest, and they are not readily accessible, then they usually do not care. Although you will have to take the time to be polite and answer al their questions to their satisfaction.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by angrywhitepajamas _
> *Do you guys have any recomendations on transport or carrying methods for the sticks? The reason I ask this is that in my area taped sticks will get you in trouble with the law. *



Keep them in a stick bag.


----------



## CiNcO dOsE (Jan 2, 2004)

i used to carry a bokken (wooden katana sword) as is, since i dont have the proper carrying case for it.  i was stopped by campus police and told that i cant carry it as is, that i would have to put it in a carrying case so that the actual weapon wont be visible.  so now i carry my bokken in a big black garbage bag  and the campus police are all cool about it, eventhough it still resembles a sword.  i guess as long as the actual weapon is not visible theyre all cool about it, but thats here in windsor, ontario, canada eh


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CiNcO dOsE _
> *i used to carry a bokken (wooden katana sword) as is, since i dont have the proper carrying case for it.  i was stopped by campus police and told that i cant carry it as is, that i would have to put it in a carrying case so that the actual weapon wont be visible.  so now i carry my bokken in a big black garbage bag  and the campus police are all cool about it, eventhough it still resembles a sword.  i guess as long as the actual weapon is not visible theyre all cool about it, but thats here in windsor, ontario, canada eh  *



I was moving out of an apartment into my house, and the police were in the parking lot. (* Part of the reason I was moving *)

I walked up to the police and told them I was moving and would be moving my weapons from my appartment to the trunk of my car. They just looked at me like I was crazy, until I made multiple trips with swords and knifes and daggers and  sticks and ..., . well you get the picture. They got of their cars and came over to me to investigate, (* Check out what I had *). They did nto really care, since it was all going into the trunk for transport.

Also, here in Mich, weapons on a University or college grounds in not allowed. So if they are training weapons, and in a bag and not obvious then they secuirty and police will ignore it.


----------



## angrywhitepajamas (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks guys,
I've notified the cops in the area, and they're cool with it so long as Im not w/in 1000ft of a school.  And the campus police are cool with my carrying sticks so long as I notify them that Im carrying them on campus.

In addition I've been seeing some modified duffle bags that have a side sleeve that you can put the sticks into for a "fast draw".  what do you guys think about those??


----------



## K Williams (Jan 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by angrywhitepajamas _
> *
> In addition I've been seeing some modified duffle bags that have a side sleeve that you can put the sticks into for a "fast draw".  what do you guys think about those?? *



Bladerigger makes a bag with an outside sleeve...

http://www.bladerigger.com/stickbag.html


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by angrywhitepajamas _
> In addition I've been seeing some modified duffle bags that have a side sleeve that you can put the sticks into for a "fast draw".  what do you guys think about those?? [/B]



I have a bag like that.  I look at the pouch as more of a "convenience" feature rather than for "quick draw".  Although it makes it easier to access the sticks, you would have to have a portion of the stick sticking out to be able to grab them from behind your back quickly in a defensive situation.  You'll probably be better off swinging the whole bag!  Bladerigger also use to sell a "stick sling" that was a quickdraw type carrier, but the sticks were exposed.


----------



## LAKANPOPOT (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by angrywhitepajamas _
> *Thanks guys,
> I've notified the cops in the area, and they're cool with it so long as Im not w/in 1000ft of a school.  And the campus police are cool with my carrying sticks so long as I notify them that Im carrying them on campus.
> 
> In addition I've been seeing some modified duffle bags that have a side sleeve that you can put the sticks into for a "fast draw".  what do you guys think about those?? *




I usually carry mine in a stick case. But my friends carry their sticks and stuff in a baseball bag. It has a compartment for the bats on the bottom.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 7, 2004)

Another suggestion may be a tubular portfolio.  It's a container used to store art/plans, but instead of storing them flat, they are stored rolled up.  The only problem I see with the carrier I saw was the mouth was only about 7" across, so if you plan on carrying many sticks (for several people), then it may not be adequate.  However, it should work alright for carrying your own sticks.  Also, the carrier I saw had no other compartments, so if you wanted to carry any training knives, they'd need to be placed in the tube as well, and getting them out again could be a pain.

Cthulhu


----------



## CiNcO dOsE (Jan 8, 2004)

a friend of mine carries his sticks in a pool cue bag.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Another suggestion may be a tubular portfolio.  It's a container used to store art/plans, but instead of storing them flat, they are stored rolled up.
> 
> I remember Greg Brady loosing his Dad's Architectural plans, they fell out of a tube like this.
> ...


----------



## angrywhitepajamas (Jan 10, 2004)

A draftsman tube works for my bokken.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jan 24, 2004)

I & I Sports produces a couple of decent stick bags. There's an inexpensive model ($6) called the "Escrima Kali Arnis Stick Bag" that only holds a pair of sticks  and a more expensive model ($17) called the "Escrima Kali Arnis Weapons Bag" that holds at least 8 internally and 2 on the outside plus it also has a place for training knives.

I use the Weapons Bag and take it to every class. I usually stock both models and currently have they in stock but you might be better off finding a local dealer as this would avoid the cost for shipping. Thanks, Andrew


----------

